# Fresh water crustations



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

So I have a fresh water tank, and lately I’ve been noticing that it’s missing something… and its crustations… I love all types of shrimp, or crabs, etc… but I was wondering if there are any really cool species that I don’t know about? Like is there such thing as a fully submersible hermit type crab that lives in freshwater? You get what I’m saying? Please provide the species name & picture of your favorite crustation here…. I love the quirky ones that have unique traits… the oddballs if u will…. Thanks again!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

There are tons of oddball crustaceans out there. I'd be here all day naming a few of my favorites to say the list. I'll post some of my shrimp pictures if I ever get to taking pics of my shrimp tanks. Today is water change day and this point water change day takes 2-3 days now lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

flower, wood, rock, bamboo shrimp. Filter feeder and can grow fairly large and is very peaceful.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

They are filter feeders?
Hmm...


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

now we're getting somewhere..... common ppl!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL well you all know what my favorites are. Where do I start.

*Crayfish*


















































































*Aegla*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

these cherax zebra's are great crayfish... quite easy to take care of IMO I had a pair for a short time, traded them away, but they were VERY fun to watch...blossom has them now, and she just said they've mated...which is great b/c they were at that age when they reach sexual maturity


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

They have finally been described/named & are now known as 
Cherax (Cherax) peknyi


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


> They have finally been described/named & are now known as
> Cherax (Cherax) peknyi


that was a "zebra" though right? just renamed? or was I wrong entirely? looks like the ones I had


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

LOL yeah you were right.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok goodie  

I've been doing these crazy arse assignments - GAIT analysis and CSI style on certain devices so I'm a bit messed up right now lol... just finished but was really into it haha my mood and method of thinking is redarded right now...yes redarded


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Canadiancray said:


>


Cool! Another creature I never knew existed.


----------

